# Cremlin got her BH!!!



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

YAY! I am very excited - Cremlin got her BH today







My little munchkin did very well - she stayed in drive thru the entire routine and I couldnt be happier with her!

I am also very happy to see just how consistent the entire litter is... Cremlin and her brother Cabo trialed today, two more brothers already got their Bs last month and the last brother is trialing next weekend... And they just turned 18 months a couple days ago!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Congratulations again Julia and Cremlin!!! You two did an awesome job today!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you, Betty!
You better be posting your brag as I type this LOL


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: DrakeGSDThank you, Betty!
> You better be posting your brag as I type this LOL


What brag???


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Julia!!!! That is awesome.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh congratulations!!!









Wonderful accomplishment! Gooooo, Cremlin!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congratulations Julia and Cremlin. 

But where in the world are ALL of the pictures that you guys took of each other????


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That is great


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Good Girl Cremlin!

Congrats on your BH!!!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> But where in the world are ALL of the pictures that you guys took of each other????










Actually, I asked Dee if she was coming to watch and if she was, could she bring her camera because Julia and I were both trialing!!!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Congratulations Julia! A job well done! Cremlin did very well.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations Julia and Cremlin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What an awesome accomplishment!!! Do you have any pics or video by any chance...








Now you need to have a


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

PICTURES of the munchin wild girl, please!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you, guys!!!

I am super proud of my little girl! We have a lot of work ahead of us but she is really showing me what she is capable of! I actually think that I need much more work than she does lol

Cremlin's heeling was very nice although I need to pick up the pace a bit. I started off fast and then lost the speed by the time I got to the group. She is anticipating the motion exercises so we were not able to do the correct build up for the down out of motion and I need to start weaning off handler help for the sit out of motion... She has only been heeling since September and we didnt started motion exercises till mid October so I think overall it was a very nice performance! 

I was watching the video and I can see quite a few handling areas I need to work on as we continue our progress!

Here is a link to our BH routine - please pardon the quality -Youtube really doesnt like my camera for some reasons...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-dKLGi2qZw


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DrakeGSDShe has only been heeling since September and we didnt started motion exercises till mid October


Aw, you're killing me. That was fantastic! We'd been working for a YEAR and didn't get attention like that. Want to keep Gracie for 2 months







Nah, she's not going out of my sight!!!!

Congrats again. I'm proud of you!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *BIG*







Julia and Cremlin!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *

Thank you, all!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *

Very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *
























Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *

Congratulations Julia and Cremlin... AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *
























Looked very nice.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *

What a nice video, she was very attentive and focused!!! That is amazing that she has only been heeling since September!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *

Great job! Love the video. You guys make an awesome team.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Cremlin got her BH - Added Video *

Congratulations!


----------

